# Hungry Pigeon



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys 
I would say I got about 30 - 40 pigeons living on my apartment building.
One day I decided when I was out to get some wild bird feed to see if I can get any of them pigeons on my balcony so I can check them out closer.
So far there has only been 1 comming regularly every morning eating up all the feed I put out. I have noticed he likes the black sun flower seeds, about 5 minutes ago he came flying down onto my balcony for breakfeast, I noticed him flicking out everything else looking for the black sunflower seeds. 
I think it is a male, he is big but very nicely coloured around the neck.
I call him Hungry henry Lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just becareful in attracking pigeons.. they can be noticed by people who do not like them and then an exterminator will be called.... it is best to find a pigeon friendly park to feed them..


----------



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

People in my building don't seem to mind them comming onto there balconys..Some people have nets and wire over there balconies to stop them from comming onto there's so they shouldn't have a problem. I don't see why people should care if I attract pigeons to my balcony, it's none of there business if I want to feed and look at them. They don't do any harm to people and I would freak out on someone if they ever called an exterminator. I would exterminate the person who hates the pigeons rather then the pigeons


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hallzy91 said:


> People in my building don't seem to mind them comming onto there balconys..Some people have nets and wire over there balconies to stop them from comming onto there's so they shouldn't have a problem. I don't see why people should care if I attract pigeons to my balcony, it's none of there business if I want to feed and look at them. They don't do any harm to people and I would freak out on someone if they ever called an exterminator. I would exterminate the person who hates the pigeons rather then the pigeons


It is a real threat...all it takes is a few people talking to managment..and the owner is the one who make those descisons.. so it is best not to set up the birds for trouble..because of people's dislike of pigeons.. really wouldn't you feel bad if that happend..so just be carefull... a park is a better place to go to feed...


----------



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand..But I never see pigeons at any parks around here, mostly seagals lol  
Well I am going to keep feeding the one that keeps comming since he is the only one that knows about the stash


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hallzy91 said:


> I understand..But I never see pigeons at any parks around here, mostly seagals lol
> Well I am going to keep feeding the one that keeps comming since he is the only one that knows about the stash


there really should be no but.... you may have one bird now.. when the others catch on you may get noticed..then you will have to cut them off the feed that they depended on from you..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't stress about it...keep feeding Henry if you like....as Spirit says, other will eventually come and you really don't want it to get to be too big a crowd or it can cause you problems. Generally, people are very anti-pigeon and will have no qualms ratting you out to the landlord (oftentimes w/o even confronting you directly).

I say go for it, enjoy their company, they are fun to watch and relate to....but be prepared to back it off if you start getting more than 4 or 5....


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Hallzy91,

I can understand your desire to feed Hungry Henry. I too started to feed this one lonely dove that found its way to my balcony. It was so small and I felt so sorry for it, but within that one week I had over 15 doves and 3 pigeons on my balcony looking for food! I stopped feeding on my balcony but it took more than 2 weeks for the birds to stop coming around. 

I agree with spirit wings and Jaye. Apartment communities take a harsh view of attracting pigeons and birds. If you decide to continue, you might want to check your bylaws. For example, in my condo, if I had been caught feeding the birds on my balcony I would have been fined $100 a day that birds were on my balcony plus the cost of what they call "damages" If I did not pay the fines they have the legal right to put a lein on my property!  It's hard to understand why, but some people really do not like animals in general. 

Good luck and I hope you and Hungry Henry find a way of beating the odds.


----------

